
Ask HN: Why votes here are counted at half, and I am always “posting too fast” - BravoCo
Why is this system so messed up?  At least on Reddit, a vote is a vote.  Here, it takes 3 or 4 to count as one.  And I am constantly being told that I am posting too fast.  What is wrong with this system?
======
mattmanser
Stop the "Awesome" and "Thanks" replies, they're getting you down-votes.

HN is a bit different to reddit, replies should advance discussions or ask
questions at least vaguely on topic. Saying you're adding it to your Chrome
read me later will be down voted by other users.

If you like something, just upvote it, no need to say you like it.

------
toomuchtodo
New accounts have limits imposed (your account name is green, signal of
account age [12 days old]).

------
mtmail
Email hn@ycombinator.com, they're quite responsive.

~~~
dozzie
That is, if they ever see the e-mail. They're hosted on Gmail, which tend to
mark e-mail from smaller mail servers as spam.

~~~
malux85
Because 99.999% of email from smaller email servers is spam

